# Help taking on WoC in CC - Core vs Core



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Evening heresy, my friend is starting up a small 1k points Warriors of Chaos army with a nurgle theme. He is using a sorceror on palanquin, a lord on foot, 24 warriors with great weapons and 2 units of 20 maruaders i'm assuming all with MoN and such i'm not sure. He will no doubt be adding more warriors as the points go up along with other nasty suprises.

for now my question is a simple one though, i'm wanting to start up a new 1k force to go against him and am considering orcs n goblins or ogres for some real face smashing combat rounds. however i am unsure as to which army offers the best units to go core vs core against a nurgle themed WoC list.

Ogres for hard hitting multi-wound troops?

Orcs for a horde of green skinned loonies with axes?

In your professional heresy opinion which army in fantasy has a decent enough core to go toe to toe with a WoC list? it doesnt even have to be one of my choices im just after some opinions before i make some purchases.

Thanks 
Mels


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

From all accounts I have seen the best way to take on WoC in CC is DON'T.

That are one of the best I am told. Better to magic/range them to bits and then mop up. I am however a total noobie with WHFB


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> From all accounts I have seen the best way to take on WoC in CC is DON'T.
> 
> That are one of the best I am told. Better to magic/range them to bits and then mop up. I am however a total noobie with WHFB


This is generally the opinion i have had when worrying about chaos before however this time im looking for more of a fun pairing than an easy win one, i suppose it would of been better to phrase my question as who could stand upto chaos in CC on an equal basis with both sides equally likely to win/lose. 

i want to try and have abit of fun playing chaos at their own game rather than just sitting back and avoiding CC to shoot/magic his guys to ruin. i personally think it would be more fun to charge his big CC units but i want to know id maybe win if the dice are kind not just get smushed to a paste


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

The list you mentioned your friend had is probably over 1000. 

Lord on foot - 300ish
Sorcerer on foot - 200ish
24 warriors - 400ish
20 marauders - 200ish

So he isn't playing 1k. He also should not be running great weapons. But other then that, like Oz said, only elves have any business being in combat against warriors. That is their "dominate" phase and they do it quite well. 

Which is why I would suggest high or dark elves. Both have special/mindrazored units that can eat warriors before they can hit. They are weak at range, but warriors have no shooting so it is no biggie. Dark elves can make a mean gunline. The rerolls they get to hit in combat will negate the -1 bonus. 

Or play undead and hit him with tarpits, or daemons and hatred-y bloodletters. 

Those would be my first thoughts. 

But honestly, for best results make a dark elf/dwarf/skaven gunline and hope he never gets there!


----------

